# New guy here



## Gamuscle (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello, I'm new to this board. I have read a lot of good informative stuff on this board already and look forward to reading and learning much more.  I'm a former college basketball player that's addicted to working out. I'm 6'6" 265lbs 10% bf currently and have been working out for 17 years.  Thanks for allowing me to be a part of your community.


----------



## jas101 (Mar 8, 2015)

Welcome to the community GM.


----------



## Riles (Mar 8, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Welcome bro. You sound like a big dude. Impressive stats.*


----------



## brazey (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Mar 10, 2015)

welcome Gamuscle


----------



## gymfun (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome.


----------

